# Relocating to India - Urgent Help



## yatinjain (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello All
My brother is relocating permanently from USA to India. He has gathered a lot of household stuff & clothes over the years. Some of it has been purchased from India itself but there are a few things like some shoes,jackets, t-shirts, comforters, etc which he has purchased from US. He wants to bring back everything that he can. I had a word with DHL for the complete arrangements for this shipment. They have given me a very reasonable rate but they haven't given me any definitive answers to the customs duty that this shipment will incur. All of the contents are used items which have been purchased from India and USA.
My question - Is there any custom duties for such shipments?
The total value of this shipment is under USD 1200
Is there a safer, faster and cheaper way to import such shipment?
I would kindly request you to reply at the earliest.
Thanks
Yatin


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

You may want to talk to the airline and check if they can carry it as unaccompanied baggage.
Its usually a cheaper option.


----------



## Louisefern (Jan 27, 2014)

You can check customs rules online, and you will find the answer to all your questions. I don't think he will have to pay duty for used items, and clearing customs is quite easy in recent times.


----------



## Visaguider (Apr 23, 2014)

Its better you talk with FEDEX you will get the right answer..


----------

